# HELP!! I AM A 14 YEAR OLD GIRL WITH IBS



## Guest (Aug 9, 2000)

Hi everybody! My name is Jennifer and I am 14 years old and I have IBS. I am constantly in pain and I always get diaheria.(sorry for my spelling!) Anyway, I was just wondering if any of you instantly get pain like five minutes after eating? I always do. Is this normal for IBS sufferers?


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2000)

I would watch the foods you eat. If you get the diahhria & pain after always eating the same food, quit eating it. If I eat lettuce, cabbage, fried foods, or anything with milk in it, I'm usually having problems within the hour. Normally if I'm careful with what I eat it only hits in the morning. Good Luck. My other advice would be to see a doctor just to rule out everything else.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Bita,Be sure you have been to the doctors and had testing done so you are sure it is IBS you are dealing with. A lot of people have been helped by taking a calcium supplement that helps to bind excess fluids in the intestines and helps to give a more solid BM.You must take it daily and spread out the dose throughout the day.Linda


----------



## dima (Aug 11, 2000)

Hello Bita,My name is Dmitry. I'm 17 and had IBS for almost 3 years. I know it's hard, hang in there. Ricky Martin is a good interest, lol.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2000)

it gets easier to understand and accecpt as you get older. I'm 19 now and have had IBS since I was 15. I used to get sick with D right after I ate some foods and I had to keep a journal of every little thing I ate. it turned out that I can't have ANY caffine (that includes all chocolate, coffee, tes and soda pops), kraft dinner, and a lot of veggies. you'll learn how to eat and advoid the things that make you sick. Life would be better if we wern't sick with this but we are so you just have to keep your head up and know that we are always going to be here for you when you need us...Gail


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2000)

Hi Bita,First let me say that a lot of us have problems spelling diarrhea or diarrhoea (dictionery gives it both way, I just looked it up







) So we just use D and everyone knows. I was 20 when this hit and that was 40 years ago. Back then there were no bulletin boards and it was hard to talk to anyone about this. So thank God for these boards.If you check out www.ibsgroup.org you may find some teenagers over there that have the same problems you do. It is nice to have someone your age to talk to, that understands. I have found several friends from these board & they give me a shoulder to cry on when I need it. Hope you will too.Meanwhile let me give you a ((((HUGGER)))










































------------------ Don't make ME come down there!!. GOD


----------

